# Looking for coders needing experience



## jdean (Jul 6, 2014)

I am set up with the AAPC with Project Xtern and I am looking for coders that have just passed the test and are looking for experience.  I am wanting to train coders and looking for some to be placed in full-time positions.  Must be located in or near the Greater Cincinnati area.  The position will be in the office.  NO REMOTE CODING POSITIONS.


----------



## reneihaziz (Jul 8, 2014)

hi good morning this is reneih i am interesting to get training but  i have question? where is Greater Cincinnati area


----------



## reneihaziz (Jul 8, 2014)

and my email is reneihaziz@yahoo.com


----------



## lizfletcher8475 (Jul 10, 2014)

Where will this training take place? I am familiar with the greater Cincinnati area.


----------

